# Hyzer's 40 Gallon Breeder



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I have been wanting a tank wider than a foot and came across this during the dollar/gallon sale. This tank will mark three milestones in my aquatic gardening journey:

-largest tank
-first pressurized CO2 setup
-first canister filter

*Equipment:*
-40 gallon breeder
-36" Catalina 3x T5HO w moonlights, raised (2 bulbs 7.5 hrs, 1 for random viewing)
-Eheim 2217
-10lb. pressurized CO2
-200w Rena SmartHeater

*Substrate:*
-Flourite

*Flora:*
-Anubias barteri ‘nana’ 
-Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides
-Cryptocoryne willisii
-Fissidens fontanus
-Hemianthus callitrichoides 
-Ludwigia glandulosa
-Microsorum pteropus ‘narrow’
-Microsorum pteropus ‘Windelov’
-Pogostemon stellatus 'narrow'
-Riccardia chamedryfolia
_-Rotala ??Unidentified??_
-Rotala macrandra
-Rotala mini “butterfly”
-Rotala rotundifolia

*Fauna:* 
-Cardinal Tetra
-Glowlight Tetra
-Otocinclus
-Red cherry shrimp

Wasserpest hooked me up with a great piece of manzanita.
_








_


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

Great tank size! Is that a Min. Pin. I see to the right?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

If you have the patience, first transfer the shrimp (and Otos) and give them two weeks or so to breed before you add the other fish. That way they are already established a bit and don't look as much like food to fish. I also find that having some Amano shrimp is beneficial in keeping tanks clean.

Good luck with this tank! It's a great size for a nice scape.

(If you are really, really patient you could do a dry start to get a nice HC carpet going)


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

> Great tank size! Is that a Min. Pin. I see to the right?


That is our Rottweiler. She is a rather small for a rottie, about 100lbs. Sometimes we watch the tanks together, it's nice.:icon_smil She will be very involved in this build, watching every step as you can see.


> If you have the patience, first transfer the shrimp (and Otos) and give them two weeks or so to breed before you add the other fish. That way they are already established a bit and don't look as much like food to fish. I also find that having some Amano shrimp is beneficial in keeping tanks clean.


I plan on letting the shrimp breed in my 10g shrimp only tank. Once I have an established colony in that tank, a majority will be transferred to this one before I add any fish. I probably won't have any fish in the 40 for a month or so for this reason. I'll look in to the Amano shrimp, I definitely like yours.Thanks for the advice. 

Ordered a 36" 3x T5HO w/ led moonlights and hanging brackets from Catalina for $180. Should be here Thursday. It has 3 power cords for separate timers:
Cord 1- front and rear bulb, allows for more even light distribution in wide tank
Cord 2- middle bulb for noon burst
Cord 3- moonlights for night viewing

I plan to hang it about 6 inches above the tank.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

My light came on Thursday. I basically hung it in the same manner as my 29g, with a couple improvements:
-toggle bolts for a more secure anchor
-ratcheting pulleys for easy height adjustment

This time I needed to construct the hanging point myself. Making the fixture level front to back was difficult. After a couple hours and trips to the hardware store for more cable fasteners, I managed to get it right.

The Eheim 2217 should arrive Thursday or Friday. After that, all I need is a solenoid and needle valve.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Set up the 2217 today. Man, is it quiet! This is my first canister filter and the largest tank I've owned.

I also did some planting just now. I'm sure I will be changing things around, but I'm just hoping to grow some of it out first. The HC was in really bad shape before planting, but there is hope. Sorry about the cloudy water pics, but I am too excited not to share.

I'm also taking my first stab at pressurized CO2. The DIY bottles from my old 20g are just a substitute for a week or so. I have a Swagelok metering valve and a Burkert solenoid on the way (yay ebay). There is a pic of my Concoa 212 regulator as well. The thing is gigantic, but I was already planning on securing my CO2 tank so I don't need to worry about it tipping over.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Great setup. I want a 40B soooooo bad. Im running out of places to put tanks and my wife is running out of patience. Love that Lace in the tank. Super jealous. I like the Manzanita placement. Any plans for plants to go on the wood?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

You will love the 40 breeder. I got one cuts of speedie 408 and its the best investment I ever made.check mine out if you would like.more your party of the 40 breeder club! Lol


----------



## fischman (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice setup. I really want to upgrade to a 40B sometime, but have to wait until we move to a bigger place. Good luck with the new tank!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

Subscribed. 
Nice set up! I like the brackets for the light. You may not need to use the noon burst but its a nice option to have plus it separates the 2 outer bulbs to get more even spread across the wide tank. 
Nice looking DW as well. 

BTW Probleman...I think we all got breeders because of Speedie...lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Nate-don't you just love how easily persuaded we are lol


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Great start, i want to someday upgrade my 37 to a 40B also. Im sick of the 12" W!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

> Any plans for plants to go on the wood?


Right now I just have the narrow leaf java fern and will probably continue with more of that. There is a tiny bit of mini pellia on one of the branches as well. I don't want to hide the wood too much, but I agree that it needs something. I do have a few different types of mosses...


> You will love the 40 breeder. I got one cuts of speedie 408 and its the best investment I ever made.check mine out if you would like.more your party of the 40 breeder club! Lol


I'm definately loving it already. Speedie, ticklemyelmo, nate mcfin and you all have very inspirational 40 breeders.


> Subscribed.
> Nice set up! I like the brackets for the light. You may not need to use the noon burst but its a nice option to have plus it separates the 2 outer bulbs to get more even spread across the wide tank.
> Nice looking DW as well.


I appreciate you giving me the idea for a fixture that would cover a wider tank well. I am actually planning on trying a somewhat natural light cycle:
Late Morning- 1 bulb
Noon- 2 bulbs
Early afternoon-3 bulbs
Late afternoon-2 bulbs
Evening-early night- 1 bulb
Night- moonlights

I think I can make it work well with some cheapo light timers because you just press in the pegs to determine which times of day you want to have it on. Or, I can invest in a fancy timer. This should also allow me to have a bit more viewing time.

I added a list of plants in the tank so far. I may have missed a couple, and please correct me if I'm wrong.

Thanks for the kind words. I'm having a lot of fun with this one, and learning a lot.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Hyzer said:


> I'm definately loving it already. Speedie, ticklemyelmo, nate mcfin and you all have very inspirational 40 breeders.


Well thank you very much


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

Hyzer said:


> I wanted a tank wider than a foot and stumbled across this during the dollar/gallon sale.


Dito here. My tank will be sitting dry for a while so I'll be watching everything here and learning. Nice start and good luck.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Received the metering valve and solenoid this week, so I headed to ACE and found the necessary NPT fittings. Since everything is over-sized, I wanted to make the post regulator assembly as compact as possible, while ensuring everything is on tight. This was my first time with small brass NPT connections, so I was a bit nervous about over/under tightening. We see if there are any leaks after I get the cylinder filled on Tuesday.

To do list:
-find a reliable in-line check valve
-buy CGA 320 nipple and hex from Airgas
-get cylinder filled

Parts list (in order of assembly):
-*Concoa 212 series regulator *
-1/4" hex nipple
-1/4" to 1/8" reducing coupling
-1/8" hex nipple
-*Burkert 6013A solenoid*
-1/8" 90 degree street elbow
-1/8" hex nipple
-*Swagelok SS-31RF2 metering valve*
-1/8" NPT to 3/16" barb

This is my first pressurized CO2 setup, so if any of you more experienced members have any criticism or suggestions, please let me know!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

So strange..... I didn't write this.....


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Think I figured out the post #1 mystery and fixed it.

For a second there, I thought I was sleep-TPTing.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

I really like the driftwood!!! have you set up your pressurized co2 yet??? can you take a picture of what the gauges are reading? both high pressure and working pressure gauge


----------



## Chasintrades (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice!! How are you planning on diffusing the CO2? I am also setting up a 40B (my first ever planted tank!!) I am using a Rex Grigg Reactor and recently upgraded to an Eheim 2075 from the 2217.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

> I really like the driftwood!!! have you set up your pressurized co2 yet??? can you take a picture of what the gauges are reading? both high pressure and working pressure gauge


 Thanks Chris. Wasserpest definitely hooked me up yet again. It's like he knew I would be upgrading to a 40g...

I got the pressurized system running tonight, but am too tired to take pics. I'll post some in the morning. Tank pressure is about 875psi and working pressure is around 10psi. I will say that it was liberating to remove the DIY bottles for good.:thumbsup: Apparently now I must make a ton of bread. Dammit Costco.



> Nice!! How are you planning on diffusing the CO2? I am also setting up a 40B (my first ever planted tank!!) I am using a Rex Grigg Reactor and recently upgraded to an Eheim 2075 from the 2217.


For now I am still using the mini filter with an airstone inside. I didn't really feel like adding another piece of equipment to the open stand. I might get a glass/ceramic diffuser to make diffusion quieter. When I am comfortable spending cash on tanks again, that is.

Glad you went with the 2217. It seems to be a perfect fit for this tank.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Here are some pics of my first pressurized system. I haven't touched the plants since I added them a couple weeks ago. I think a black background is in order.

Edit: Posting pictures of my CO2 equipment happened to coincide with my 300th post and "Planted Tank Obsessed" title. Merely a coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Black background and some good growth. I have some trimming and re-arranging to do.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Wow... that black background makes a huge difference! I guess the tank cleared up quite a bit since you first planted it, but still. Makes the nice light brown of the Manzanita stand out nicely too.

Agreed that the H. angustifolia is a bit too centered. Lots of fast growers is a good thing in the beginning. Later you can move/remove Hygros and such which otherwise will hide the wood.

It'll be Cherry heaven... when the Nitrites read zero, just throw a few in there and see how they do.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

> Wow... that black background makes a huge difference! I guess the tank cleared up quite a bit since you first planted it, but still. Makes the nice light brown of the Manzanita stand out nicely too.


Thanks man. I only notice a slight amount of graying, like you described. The water was also a bit cloudy in the pic because I had just re-planted some HC:icon_conf and added your Barclaya. Painting the glass would have been darker, but I hadn't decided on a color before setup. Plus, now I can change it whenever I want. The stuff is made by Con-Tact and is called Grip Premium Liner. It's washable, jet black, and has a satin finish. I just attached it to the rim with some packaging tape. It was much more convenient than trying to find a non-textured, somewhat rigid piece of plastic to spray paint.


> Agreed that the H. angustifolia is a bit too centered. Lots of fast growers is a good thing in the beginning. Later you can move/remove Hygros and such which otherwise will hide the wood.


 Definitely agree. I plan on letting the hygros (wisteria, angustifolia, and sunset) go nuts for a few weeks, then trim and organize a bit.


> It'll be Cherry heaven... when the Nitrites read zero, just throw a few in there and see how they do.


 Just tested again and everything is kosher. I think the CO2 levels are correct, as long as my homemade drop checker solution truly is 4dKH. I'm about to put a piece of paint strainer (or filter?) over the inlet then throw some in. That 2217 is gonna take em for a wild ride.

On a side note, I think I need to pick up more Double Barrel Ale.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

So strange..... I didn't write this.....


> So, is this a portrait of you?  I just recently got some plants from Wasser and I can see what the fuss is all about. That mini pellia is awesome, you were correct about that. Pellia in general cannot be appreciated if you don't get to see/feel it in person, huh? The 40 gallon has to be the perfect footprint for a planted tank. I loved the dimensions of it. I like the layout and cannot wait to see it fill in.



AAAAKKKK! So sorry, Hyzer. I was typing on my phone and must have edited your post by mistake instead of writing a new post. Please accept my apologies! I was wondering where my message went off to..... I feel this sign fits me:iamwithst


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

No problem sewing . I was happy to read your comments, no matter how you added them. lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I was reading your journal and just about feel off the couch when I saw what I did! Too funny. First, I call you a dog in Wasserpest's journal and now I am editing your posts to write messages. I need help.....

On topic, your diy light fixture is awesome. As usual, you find a way to take ordinary objects and make them do extraordinary things for the aquarium.


----------



## odie (Dec 29, 2009)

Hyzer said:


> My light came on Thursday. I basically hung it in the same manner as my 29g, with a couple improvements:
> -toggle bolts for a more secure anchor
> -ratcheting pulleys for easy height adjustment
> 
> ...


Nice hanging job!!! 
Pretty similiar to what I want to do. I am not sure if I will hang from ceiling or wall. Where did you find the pulleys? Also when you mounted to the light fixture did you just drill a hole and bolt thru an area with thicker metal?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

odie said:


> Where did you find the pulleys?


 I purchased the ratcheting pulley system at my local hydroponics shop for about $15. You may be able to make your own less expensive version, but this was easy. The combined cost of parts from a hardware store would most likely be about the same anyways. It's also extremely easy to move up and down whenever you want more access or to play around with light intensity.


odie said:


> Also when you mounted to the light fixture did you just drill a hole and bolt thru an area with thicker metal?


 Not totally sure what you're asking, but I'll give it a shot. I drilled a hole through the piece of plywood which was screwed in to the top of the shelving angle piece. After painting, I put an eye bolt through the hole and secured it with a washer and lock nut. Did I answer your question?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I am almost thinking he is asking about the light fixture itself. Did you drill the holes in a particular area with more metal or just a random spot. (At least I am wondering this.)


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

+1 ...me too!!! I'm planning on drilling through my light fixture to hang it DIY-style...but i'm not sure exactly where i'm suppose to drill safely




sewingalot said:


> I am almost thinking he is asking about the light fixture itself. Did you drill the holes in a particular area with more metal or just a random spot. (At least I am wondering this.)


----------



## plantfreak007 (Oct 26, 2010)

i just love the driftwood


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh, gotcha. Unfortunately I cheated by having Catalina install those brackets at their shop. If you are going to drill on your own, I would highly suggest taking the fixture apart to identify areas with good clearance. This is probably why the brackets on my fixture seem to be installed above the low points (edges?) of the individual reflectors.

Pretty sure the brackets are just fixed to the aluminum enclosure, possibly with a washer or something on the inside. Seems like most modern enclosures should be strong enough to hold up, but don't take my word for it. I'm pretty sure there isn't a frame with thick metal inside the fixture. I bet you could even just call Catalina and ask, they have been very helpful thus far.

Keep in mind what I said about the front to back weight distribution. I spent a lot of time trying to get the wires going from the brackets to the ring (hanging point) the correct length to make it level. My first couple attempts resulted in the rear sagging because of the weight of the ballasts and power cords. Soon I wised up, tied it with rope in the level position, then made wire connections the same length.

OR, you could buy a hanging kit which allows you to adjust the tilt. I saw someone else on here who had one of these kits which appeared to be very handy. They were able to bring up the rear of the fixture when they didn't want to be blinded while viewing the tank. Sometimes I find the less expensive (not including labor hours ), yet difficult way to be more rewarding. Plus, I like projects.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I went to Aqua Forest Aquarium for the first time. It was tight. :icon_smil

The tank is coming along well. Lots of growth, but not much organization. I figure I can get things dialed in once it grows in a bit.

Also snapped a couple pics of my tank with a Canon DSLR (EOS 5D I think). The owner said that she didn't have the correct lens for the job with her, but to give it a try anyways. Some day I need to upgrade from my point-n-shoot. Here is one of the pics I took:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Very pretty. I like that you are showing the other tank as well in the picture. How are you liking the CO2 setup?


----------



## scape (Nov 27, 2010)

Very nice:fish:


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you, sewing and scape.


sewingalot said:


> How are you liking the CO2 setup?


 The CO2 equipment is great. Didn't know if the medium flow needle valve would allow me to fine tune the bubble count well, but it works like a charm. I can drop it well below 1 bps if I ever wanted to use it on a smaller tank. By the way, I highly recommend mineral oil over water for bubble counters.

My only complaint is that the 8 watt solenoid gets hot (which I should have foreseen). It works perfectly, but I will most likely be replacing it for peace of mind. Luckily it was cheap.

I'm still having trouble with some straggly growth on the rotala. I'll share specifics when I do a picture update.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Rotala is annoying until it gets acclimated to your tank, IMO. I really fight with it in taller tanks, but it grows wonderfully in the 12" tanks. In the 55, it usually looks like crap until it gets to a certain height. Both of my solenoids get very hot. I thought this was normal. Time to pm momotaro again for another part. :hihi:


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Looks nice! After the collectoritis stage follows the aquascaping stage, almost there.

With temps dropping drastically during the last couple of days, have you noticed any condensation on cold walls with the open tank(s)?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Rotala is annoying until it gets acclimated to your tank, IMO. I really fight with it in taller tanks, but it grows wonderfully in the 12" tanks. In the 55, it usually looks like crap until it gets to a certain height. Both of my solenoids get very hot. I thought this was normal. Time to pm momotaro again for another part. :hihi:


The tallest stem of rotala has the best shape and color. I'm guessing because it has the most established roots and has a tad more light. Things have improved, so there is hope.

I've read other accounts of hot solenoids on this forum, but I just don't feel comfortable with it. The wattage on mine is quite a bit above average as well. I have touched a room temperature solenoid which has been on all day, so I know it is possible. The expansion and contraction of metal and plastic which must be taking place doesn't seem right for a long lasting product.



Wasserpest said:


> Looks nice! After the collectoritis stage follows the aquascaping stage, almost there.
> 
> With temps dropping drastically during the last couple of days, have you noticed any condensation on cold walls with the open tank(s)?


Appreciate it man. Just shoot me if I ever try to do an iwugami type scape in a gigantic tank. 

I've actually had to scrape ice off of my windshield when I go to work in the mornings...crazy for Monterey. As far as condensation, I haven't really noticed, nor been paying attention. We are pretty good about opening our window and sliding door every day before work/school. All of my furniture is adequately spaced away from the wall, so hopefully I'm not growing some mold.

Since we are talking about open tops, my perch hopped out of the tank the other night. I shouldn't have been keeping a fish like that in an open top aquarium. What a horrible way to go...

Anyways, off to group meeting then final exam. I appreciate both of you posting on my thread.roud:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, the more I read about hot solenoids, the more I am finding I want to replace mine as well. Seems like this isn't a good thing for the life of the regulator. How did the final exam go? I hope well for you!

By the way, I am glad I am not the only one that doesn't like the iwugami look in larger tanks.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just read your journal 

40breeders are awesome and a perfect starting point for all planted tank nuts. It's the best tank with a great amount of real estate (depthwise) for your scaping pleasures.  Your doing a great job so far. Keep it up! 

The only thing I've got a gripe on is you had a chance to do a photoshoot on your tank with a Canon 5D and your only showing us 1 photo? Common now!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Yeah, the more I read about hot solenoids, the more I am finding I want to replace mine as well. Seems like this isn't a good thing for the life of the regulator. How did the final exam go? I hope well for you!
> 
> By the way, I am glad I am not the only one that doesn't like the iwugami look in larger tanks.


I'm a bit worried about your comment regarding the life of the regulator. Where the solenoid is connected to the pipes gets barely warm, it is really just the plastic casing and the bolt holding the solenoid together which get hot. The reducer connected to my regulator port is not warm at all. What should I be worried about when it comes to my regulator?

Finals have been going excellently. I'll be walking in the spring!!!! Thanks for the encouragement.:icon_lol:


speedie408 said:


> Just read your journal
> 
> 40breeders are awesome and a perfect starting point for all planted tank nuts. It's the best tank with a great amount of real estate (depthwise) for your scaping pleasures.  Your doing a great job so far. Keep it up!
> 
> The only thing I've got a gripe on is you had a chance to do a photoshoot on your tank with a Canon 5D and your only showing us 1 photo? Common now!


 Thanks, speedie. I have really been enjoying this tank so far. I've even managed to commit to ditching a few plants I feel aren't a good fit. Baby steps...

It was my first session with anything besides a point-n-shoot, so a majority of them are crap. I was trying to manually adjust the settings, which was informative but full of fail. Maybe I'll post a couple more I managed to get in focus.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Done for the semester = back to planted tanks.:icon_smil I had not messed with this tank in about a month and finally got around to cleaning it. Today was the tank's first water change in almost two months. It had also been more than a couple weeks since I dosed any ferts, and even before that I'd only done it a few times since setup. Luckily I went pressurized, otherwise this tank might be having some problems. 

I took quite a few pictures tonight. Still no trimming or rearranging yet. Man, does dwarf sag grows fast...


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

That's a mess?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

No, I was actually surprised that it wasn't a mess because of my lack of maintenance. The algae pics don't mean that I don't like algae, just that it is part of my tank. I kinda like some of it.

Edit: Also makes me think about the level of maintenance really needed to keep a high tech planted tank.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Not terrible unless you are a perfectionist


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

nice to see the madagascar lace.... 

that was THE plant to have in the 90's...

cool tank


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Looks nice! Lots of bubbles. I think you are almost ready for a 75 or 90 :wink:

What plant is this?



Hyzer said:


>


Have you measured how hard your water is? I thought it was comparably hard (10 dkH) to what I have here, and I thought the Mad Lace plants require soft water? Maybe just something I remember from long ago times when light levels weren't up there yet.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

xmas_one said:


> nice to see the madagascar lace....
> 
> that was THE plant to have in the 90's...
> 
> cool tank


Thanks xmas. I like the lace as well. It does seem to have gone out of fashion, but I'm not one to try to be fashionable anyways.


Wasserpest said:


> Looks nice! Lots of bubbles. I think you are almost ready for a 75 or 90 :wink:


Still have your blueprints (memorized or otherwise) for the 300g starfire plywood tank?:biggrin: Don't say these things to me... Naw but really, I am content with the size of this tank in our apartment. I won't be upgrading until I move in to a house. And yes, I do have the CO2 cranked up quite a bit. The reflections and shutter speed of the camera really make bubbles stand out in pictures, even though they are tiny.


> What plant is this?


Same question I asked an employee at Aqua Forest, right before I purchased it. He was very helpful with every other question, but for this one, his reply was "That doesn't have a name". I've come up with three possibilities for this answer: 1. It really does not have a name yet. 2. He hadn't been told the name of it yet. 3. He was slightly irked that I disagreed with his statement, "HC can't do well in flourite", and was looking to quickly move on to another customer (Least likely, because he seemed like a good guy). I should have asked more questions, but I didn't want to take up more time. I've seen pictures of a few plants which look similar, but I don't know for sure. Whatever the case, I hope someone can give me an ID.


> Have you measured how hard your water is? I thought it was comparably hard (10 dkH) to what I have here, and I thought the Mad Lace plants require soft water? Maybe just something I remember from long ago times when light levels weren't up there yet.


The peat substrate has seemed to alter my water parameters a bit (I think), along with a PH change from pressurized CO2. I only have a legit PH test kit, the other two are just multi strip testers with questionable accuracy and readability. The Jungle strips are quite old too. At least they all seem to get somewhat uniform PH readings...
*
API PH test kit:*
(tap) PH: 7.6 
(tank) PH: 6.8
*API 5 in 1 test strip (tank): *
PH: 7.0
KH: 80 ppm (4.5 dKH)
GH: 60 ppm 
*Jungle 6 in 1 test strip (tank):*
PH: 7.0
KH: 120 ppm (6.7 dKH)
GH: 150 ppm 

BTW, does this look familiar?:icon_sad: That is still the same leaf. No luck here.


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

it will be interesting to see that plant grow - looks like a rotala, nanjenshan? I've also grown rotala mexicana green but the leaves are finer on that one, but thicker than pogo erectus. 

just curious but what other plants did aqua forest have these days?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Rotala sp.Nanjenshan_._I think you are right skewl. Thank you!

My head was spinning because of all the eye candy when I went, so I don't really remember particular names. I also only had half an hour because we were meeting friends.:icon_mad: Not enough time. I need to go back when I'm alone.

I picked up that rotala, anubias petite, micro sword, lotus, and crypt retro. I was really hoping they would have some rare crypts.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Any updates? It's been a month almost.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hyzer said:


> BTW, does this look familiar?:icon_sad: That is still the same leaf. No luck here.


Yep, that's the beautiful red Barclaya longifolia that I got a while ago, initially it grew well, but then got invaded by the dwarf sags and never came back. Give it some more time as they go through periods of dormancy.

Looks like you got a bit softer water than I have here, which could explain my failures with HC. One of these days I need to visit and beg for some cuttings...


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Any updates? It's been a month almost.


 I will post some pictures tonight. But be prepared, I just trimmed and switched around some plants and it looks rather bare at the moment.


Wasserpest said:


> Looks like you got a bit softer water than I have here, which could explain my failures with HC. One of these days I need to visit and beg for some cuttings...


The HC is always kind of a pain at first. I spent a lot of time picking out algae, riccia, and pellia for the first couple months.I could have gone with the dry start method, but what's the fun in that?

You are welcome any time, and no begging needed. Mi acuario es su acuario.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I ditched the dwarf sag because of its growth rate and size. I was looking for a place to put my newly acquired micro sword, so it worked out.

I've also removed a few types of plants permanently. It feels good finally narrowing my collection down.

I know the rotala and ludwigia look quite hacked back, but I just trimmed and they grow very quickly. 

Still no fish...That's about it.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin good Hyzer!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks speedie. Realized your 40 had collectoritis in the title as well. Didn't mean to cramp your style man.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hyzer said:


> Thanks speedie. Realized your 40 had collectoritis in the title as well. Didn't mean to cramp your style man.


haha don't sweat it man. I stole it from legomaniac (Adam) back then too so do as you please. :hihi:


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

How are the Cherries doing? Have you noticed their numbers increasing?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> How are the Cherries doing? Have you noticed their numbers increasing?


Yes, slowly but surely. I added another bunch from my 10g about two weeks ago. There are another couple dozen waiting to be transferred. A couple nights ago I found my first dead adult in a couple months... so that made me kind of weary about adding the rest.

I'm probably over complicating this whole cherry thing. There is plenty of cover for the shrimp. I should probably just add my rasboras already. What do you think?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I think that should be fine. Adding fish to a tank with already established shrimp is way better than dumping shrimp into a tank with fish. And if you see some babies you know they are breeding. Weird about the dead one.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hyzer said:


> I ditched the dwarf sag because of its growth rate and size. I was looking for a place to put my newly acquired micro sword, so it worked out.
> 
> I've also removed a few types of plants permanently. It feels good finally narrowing my collection down.
> 
> ...


I like it better without the dwarf sag. It gives the MM a more beautiful appearance.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I still love 40b's. I am really looking forward to the day when I have enough time while my wife is gone/at work/whatever to tear down my 37g and set up a 40b in it's place so she wont notice! I just wish I would have known about the 40b 8 years ago when I got my first 29g (same footprint as a 37g). 

Really nice tank Hyzer. Maybe you can get some fert tabs to stick in the substrate to give that barclaya the kick in the roots its asking for?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

bsmith said:


> Really nice tank Hyzer. Maybe you can get some fert tabs to stick in the substrate to give that barclaya the kick in the roots its asking for?


 Thanks bsmith. I actually have a good amount of Osmocote towards the bottom of the tank. Although messing with it is probably not a great idea, I gently pulled it up and saw that there are no roots forming. Maybe a dormant stage?

Everywhere I read says the Barclaya prefers soft water. Mine is not. I have found a few different plants which just do not work with my water. In fact, it's been very interesting that my results with certain plants vary from tank to tank, even with similar conditions.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> I like it better without the dwarf sag. It gives the MM a more beautiful appearance.


Thanks sewing, I agree. It also allows me to use the best aspect of this tank, the width.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> I think that should be fine. Adding fish to a tank with already established shrimp is way better than dumping shrimp into a tank with fish. And if you see some babies you know they are breeding. Weird about the dead one.


I'm going to get on that. Now, my favorite which I've had so far are Rasboras... but I don't know. No notorious jumpers allowed.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

A few pics for you fellow night prowlers.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

The tank looks fantastic. I am totally jealous right now. I love the pearling on that java fern. Those shrimp are beautiful, are they from Wasserpest?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> The tank looks fantastic. I am totally jealous right now. I love the pearling on that java fern. Those shrimp are beautiful, are they from Wasserpest?


 Thank you. Yup, they are all from Wasser.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Have you put in fish yet? I was just wondering the status of your tank.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

No fish yet. My plan is to move all my med-large crypts (everything except Parva) to my 29g. There just isn't enough room in there for them to grow to my liking. The mad. lace already got the boot.

I've been hesitant to add any inhabitants until I get this taken care of. Disturbing all that Osmocote might cause problems. I'm comfortable doing it now because I just ordered a Python (Aqueon version) and can switch out water quickly and painlessly.

I'll post some pics of how it looks now later on.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll look forward to the updates. My family laughed at me for waiting ove six months to add fish one time when I was a younger kid. I kept telling them the tank wasn't seasoned enough for my liking.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah my friends don't quite get it. They don't need to :biggrin:.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is how it looks now, before I make the changes.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Some updates after removing a ton of crypts. There are some baby shrimp I noticed last night. You can see one of them in front of the Mini Pelia in one of the pics. The Barclaya also seems to be making a small comeback.:icon_bigg

It's slowly coming along...


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I see you are in the 'scaping phase! :bounce:

Looks great, love the Rotala (or whatever it is) and the HC. Did the Fissidens get the boot too? I think I need to beg for a couple sprigs of that grass-like plant towards the left (forgot the name right now). Used to have it, went non-CO2 and lost it...


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> I see you are in the 'scaping phase! :bounce:
> 
> Looks great, love the Rotala (or whatever it is) and the HC. Did the Fissidens get the boot too? I think I need to beg for a couple sprigs of that grass-like plant towards the left (forgot the name right now). Used to have it, went non-CO2 and lost it...


 I'm working on the scaping aspect. It will look better once those stems fill in I hope. I also like having more of that driftwood showing.

The larger stems on the left are Ludwigia inclinata, but I'm not sure which type. The ends had a nice orange/pink color when I picked them at Aqua Forest. I'm currently trying to cut back on nitrates and dose iron to get some color out of both them and the Lotus. Directly to the right of the Ludwigia is Rotala nanjenshan, and it looks very similar. When I have more color they should look different.

The Fissidens did not get the boot. I found that it likes a bit less light than the others, at least the big clumps, so I keep most of it in the shade under the Java on the right (picture below). Random bits have also attached to the wood, along with the Mini Pellia. Your statement "It just started growing there..." is starting to make more sense.

You can have some Micro Sword any time. We are about due for some BBQ and brew anyways.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Also, can anyone help with an ID on the Lotus? It is similar in shape to a Tiger Lotus, but not as red.


----------



## ValorG (Dec 27, 2003)

There is a green tiger lotus, which I think yours is.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

That must be it. Not as attractive as the normal tiger, which explains why I didn't find info for it.

Thanks Valor.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hyzer said:


> The Fissidens did not get the boot. I found that it likes a bit less light than the others, at least the big clumps, so I keep most of it in the shade under the Java on the right (picture below).


There it is. You are right with the lower light, the Fiss that's growing in my tanks near the lights always ends up with hair alga and BBA.



Hyzer said:


> You can have some Micro Sword any time.


Great. Actually the plant I was thinking of last night was Lilaeopsis mauritius. Need to get some of that again one day. But I'll try the Micro Sword too.



Hyzer said:


> We are about due for some BBQ and brew anyways.


:bounce:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That's looking fantastic! Is wasser totally jealous of your HC lawn? You should totally mock him now.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> That's looking fantastic! Is wasser totally jealous of your HC lawn? You should totally mock him now.


Thanks sewing. Haha, Wasser need not follow trends like HC.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

True. Wasser's cooler than HC and UG together.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I finally decided on fish after my trip to Aqua Forest today! Although conventional, Cardinals are truly beautiful (my opinion).:icon_lol: Also not very photogenic, as you can see.










Working with a brewpub for my senior capstone and was given a little rundown on the brewing process. After my experience with DIY co2, I chuckled a bit when I saw their version. They should really get a metal halide pendant and some stems in there....


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Loving the fish, Hyzer. And that is saying something since I am not a fan of cardinals. They totally work in this tank.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment on the fish. I've always wanted to have a school of cardinals. There is still room for my rasboras luckily.

On another note, the plant which I thought was Rotala nanjenshan is something else. The guy at Aqua Forest said it really hasn't been established long enough to be given an official name. Some sort of Rotala...

It was late when I took this pic so the tips are mostly closed.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Is it 'Vietnam'? Thats what mine looked like. Nice tank BTW!!!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin good man... lookin good! Plants look super healthy.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

One of those fermenters... would look good in my garage. roud:

Your tank looks great! Really want to see it first hand. Cardinals are perfect fish for planted tanks.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hyzer, that plant reminds me of one I used to have: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=272 It was a great plant but really smelled funky when you trimmed it. I got rid of it for that reason.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

chad320 said:


> Is it 'Vietnam'? Thats what mine looked like. Nice tank BTW!!!


 It definitely looks similar, but has a lighter stem. Apparently this stuff doesn't get any color either.


sewingalot said:


> Hyzer, that plant reminds me of one I used to have: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=272 It was a great plant but really smelled funky when you trimmed it. I got rid of it for that reason.


The associate at Aqua Forest seemed sure that it was a Rotala, and also that it does not have a name. Interesting about the smell of that Pogo though. I've had some aquatic plants that smell piney.

Thank you very much for the positive comments!

Wasser- all you need to do is find a brewing company that is on it's way out, as my client did. I fully support you investing in industrial brewing equipment.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

If you find out, let us know. It is very pretty.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

About that plant. Vietnam has a red stem and more yellow leaves. 

Tank still looks great. 

BTW, is what type of otocinclus do you have in there? Is it affinis? Looks a little different.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

bsmith said:


> BTW, is what type of otocinclus do you have in there? Is it affinis? Looks a little different.


 I purchased it at the big box pet store here in the area, so I'm assuming it is the most common species. Affinis or vittatus I think...?


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

Very pretty tank, you're getting very nice growth in there. That big fermenter reminds me I need to brew another batch of beer soon, though I only have a 6 gallon carboy.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Looking nice!! Add a little iron and the colors in the lily will pop. 

So how many tanks do you have now? I remember you first had a low tech tank with cheap hanging T5HO light.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I have three planted tanks now, but this is the only one I spend any time on anymore. My signature is a pretty accurate depiction of the learning process thus far. It all started with throwing some T5HOs on a 20g high, haha. Little did I know what I was getting myself in to...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha, I know how you feel! My obsession started with a piece of hornwort getting stuck in a bag of fish and it grew into many tanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, it's been almost two months and I figured this journal was due for an update. I have been very preoccupied. The tank has suffered due to few water changes, inadequate CO2 levels, and almost no dosing. 

Last week I put my CO2 "atomizer" under the filter intake to increase efficiency and reduce the amount of unsightly bubbles floating around. I did a water change and have been on schedule with EI as well.The plants are already bouncing back, and I look forward to having a good looking tank this summer.

I moved the Glowlight Tetras from my 29g to this tank since they get along better with the Cardinals than Harlequin Rasboaras.

If I stay on track with maintenance and dosing (I plan to), I will post pictures more frequently.

Thanks for looking!





































Planted some HC last night:










My long-lost friends:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

For a tank you say was hurting, it is stunning. What is your current plant list?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> For a tank you say was hurting, it is stunning. What is your current plant list?


Thank you for the compliment sewing. Those pics reflect it's current state, after scrubbing and whatnot. BBA and thread algae were starting to take over. You should have seen it two weeks ago....

I need to update that list badly. I'll work on it and post it when I'm back in town.


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice Tank! i noticed you have a double stacking stand, could you give us some info on the stand and the tank on the bottom? also how is maintenance on the bottom tank? i want to do a double stacked stand with my 30 gal on top and a 20 on bottom! thanks


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

TwoStrokeKing said:


> Nice Tank! i noticed you have a double stacking stand, could you give us some info on the stand and the tank on the bottom? also how is maintenance on the bottom tank? i want to do a double stacked stand with my 30 gal on top and a 20 on bottom! thanks


The stand is sold under the name Guerrilla Rack, or at least it was 10 years ago. My dad gave it to me when he upgraded his garage shelving. I remember the catchy name. Their website rates each shelf at 700 lbs, but I personally would not go over a 40 gallon, which is 460 lbs. It has a powder coated finish, which I have yet to find any chips in. I worked in a small powder coating shop and can tell you that if the metal is prep'd correctly, it is STRONG stuff.

There is just barely enough clearance for a 10 lb. Co2 cylinder with a gigantic regulator on the second shelf. I would also not go any lower on the second shelf, as it may compromise the ability of the stand to handle horizontal force, like a drunken friend (or Hyzer). The 10 gallon tank I have on the second shelf has a ton of clearance.

I'm on a short trip right now, so I can't provide you with measurements or pictures. Whatever you decide, just make sure you do your homework.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I see you got the atomizer. I am still wanting one but I was wondering about the bubbles. You've shown me it will definitely look better with one so thanks! I actually like the algae on the driftwood, it softens it up. But of course, I do love algae.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> I see you got the atomizer. I am still wanting one but I was wondering about the bubbles. You've shown me it will definitely look better with one so thanks! I actually like the algae on the driftwood, it softens it up. But of course, I do love algae.


Personally, I don't like all the micro bubbles in the tank. That's why I am letting them flow in to my filter. From what I've seen, you still can't beat a good reactor. Possibly my next project...

Yes, you love algae enough for the both of us.:hihi:


----------



## Born4spd (Oct 22, 2010)

Oops didnt read this page, disregard my pm about your stand  

Your tank is very inspirational


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hyzer said:


> Personally, I don't like all the micro bubbles in the tank. That's why I am letting them flow in to my filter. From what I've seen, you still can't beat a good reactor. Possibly my next project...
> 
> Yes, you love algae enough for the both of us.:hihi:


Haha, true. I <3 algae very much, lol. Ugh. I don't want anymore micro bubbles. I read your post wrong apparently....:wink: So the moral of the lesson is atomizer in tank is still 7 up. I am still too scared to hook up my reactor I made. I am probably going to start out with the inline atomizer and work up to it. Gotten home yet? Looking forward to that list of updated plants.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Looking forward to that list of updated plants.


 Not sure about all of them, but here you go:

-Anubias barteri v. ‘nana’ 
_-Cardamine lyrata (I think)_
-Cryptocoryne willisii
-Fissidens fontanus
-Hemianthus callitrichoides 
_-Ludwigia glandulosa (I think)_
-Microsorum pteropus v. ‘narrow’
-Microsorum pteropus v. ‘Windelov’
_-Eusteralis (Pogostemon stellatus) OR Ludwigia ‘Araguaia’ (I think)_
-Riccardia chamedryfolia
_-Rotala ??Unidentified??_
-Rotala macrandra
-Rotala mini sp. “butterfly”
-Rotala rotundifolia


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Just because I have some free time tonight, I think I will take a picture of each so that someone can help me ID.

Keep in mind that I don't have much luck getting color out of them... yet.

-Eusteralis (Pogostemon stellatus) OR Ludwigia ‘Araguaia’ ? This one was pink/orange/yellow when I purchased it.










-Rotala ??Unidentified?? Looked similar when I purchased.










-Ludwigia glandulosa ? Looked darker red when I purchased.










-Cardamine lyrata ? Looked similar, just healthier when I purchased it.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

very nice collection you have going there. I love it. Didn't realize you had such a variety, it blends well.

Not sure about the rotala as it still looks like Rotala verticillaris or now called  _Pogostemon erectus_ to me.

Looks like Pogostemon stellatus narrow leaf










-Ludwigia glandulosa - almost positive yes










hydrocotyle sibthorpioides


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

My old friend collectoritis is visiting again. I may be moving soon, so it will be nice to have a bunch of everything to start over with. I'm just going to let it keep growing... unfortunately *nobody* needs that much needle java.

I also added some Peppered Corys, so you get a blurry picture of them.:flick:


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

wow.. beautiful hydrocotyle its gorgeous =)


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful tank. Nice work. Whats the small tank on the bottom for?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

.Mko. said:


> wow.. beautiful hydrocotyle its gorgeous =)


Thank you. I didn't plant it well for carpeting, but it is finally starting to grow out, not just up.


TwoStrokeKing said:


> Beautiful tank. Nice work. Whats the small tank on the bottom for?


Thanks for the kind words. That 10g was originally for low-light fun, then quarantining, but now strictly Cherries. Just spotted some shrimplets yesterday!:icon_lol:


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hyzer said:


> Thank you. I didn't plant it well for carpeting, but it is finally starting to grow out, not just up.


I had to remove the sample you gave me. It covered the entire tank within about 2 weeks. 



Hyzer said:


> Thanks for the kind words. That 10g was originally for low-light fun, then quarantining, but now strictly Cherries. Just spotted some shrimplets yesterday!:icon_lol:


Yay! :smile:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay for shrimpies! Tank looks great, Hyzer! How is school coming along are you nearly finished?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> I had to remove the sample you gave me. It covered the entire tank within about 2 weeks.


Awww, I thought it looked so good. That was how the marsilea was in my tank. Weeds, like you said. At least hydrocotyle doesn't have the tensile strength of nylon rope, like marsilea.


sewingalot said:


> Yay for shrimpies! Tank looks great, Hyzer! How is school coming along are you nearly finished?


Thanks sewing. Finally picked up my bachelor's about a month ago. Phew.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I removed the overly thick layer of peat because it kept bubbling up and showering the tank with debris, as well as took away from the already limited height of the tank.

Along with the removal of the peat was the removal of Osmocote. If I notice my plants hurting, I will add something that is easier to manage, like Jobe's fern sticks.

It's been a few days now, and it seems something is working. My plants are actually changing color a bit! Utilizing almost all of the viewing height is great too.

It may not look like much, but I've been trying to get at least a little bit of color out of these plants for quite some time.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Hyzer said:


> Along with the removal of the peat was the removal of Osmocote. My plants are actually changing color a bit! Utilizing almost all of the viewing height is great too.


Congrats:thumbsup: 

If you use the jobes stake get the vegetable ones and don't move plants afterwards. For then you will get green water from the dye.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Hilde said:


> Congrats:thumbsup:


Thanks Hilde. I'm hoping to get it right this time because I've never really been satisfied with this tank. Maybe I'm too picky... but at least I've learned quite a bit.



Hilde said:


> If you use the jobes stake get the vegetable ones and don't move plants afterwards. For then you will get green water from the dye.


Hmm, I never heard any complaints from Wasser. His tank is definitely a different beast though.


Wasserpest said:


> To battle the lack of nutrients, I added a couple of Jobes "Ferns and Palms" sticks. Hopefully enough for two or so years of fertile substrate.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Definitely some visible change in your plants. Whether it is for the better... up for discussion. The pink and orange coloration might be partially due to stress (lack of nutrients). Remember your tank had EC values off the charts while my tanks were just slightly above tap water. Watch for deficiencies, deformed leaves, that sort of stuff.

Good experiences here with Ferns & Palms Jobes. They don't contain dyes. Add a "couple". :hihi:


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> Definitely some visible change in your plants. Whether it is for the better... up for discussion. The pink and orange coloration might be partially due to stress (lack of nutrients). Remember your tank had EC values off the charts while my tanks were just slightly above tap water. Watch for deficiencies, deformed leaves, that sort of stuff.
> 
> Good experiences here with Ferns & Palms Jobes. They don't contain dyes. Add a "couple". :hihi:


I welcome plant stress if that is what leads to more color. I haven't seen any signs of deficiencies...more beauty in my eyes. Still dosing like normal, just less root ferts. I'll keep my eye on it nonetheless.

My low tech tanks read off the charts because I don't change the water much, but this tank was just a bit above your EC level.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Wasserpest said:


> Good experiences here with Ferns & Palms Jobes. They don't contain dyes. Add a "couple". :hihi:


Oh, interesting!! I read someone used them got green water after moving plants.

How do test for EC values and what is that? I am use to test for ph, gh and kh.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Stupid question - what does EC stand for? 

And congrats on getting the bachelors! That's no small feat! I'm too excited for you. Getting my degree was one of the best days of my life. 

Hilde, maybe the person meant green water algae and not dyed green water? Either way, I've heard more good than bad from using the Jobes.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> Stupid question - what does EC stand for?


Well asking question is what this forum is for. If you think it is stupid then you know the answer. What is it? I am dumbfounded. Doesn't help that I have chronic sinus problems that cause my eyes to be irritated. Help out this old lady.

googled it and found:
Electrical conductivity (EC) estimates the amount of total dissolved salts (TDS), or the total amount of dissolved ions in the water. What test do you buy to test it though?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_conductivity_meter

Thanks for the nice comments Sewing. It really does feel great to be done with school.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

WOW!!!

Man that tank looks GREAT!!! 

I too want to go to a 75g from my current 55g so I can get more depth! I LOVE the 40 breeder tanks too! Our PetCo is having the $1 per gallon sale right now, but they have no big tanks!!!:angryfire It figures them having no big tanks and I have Cash! Usually they have a bunch of tanks and I have no cash!!!:icon_cry:

You have a good eye for scapeing the tank!!! I wish I did! Well Keep up the GREAT WORK!!!

Drewroud:


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Hyzer said:


> It really does feel great to be done with school.


Thanks for the link on EC. Googling found that an expensive tool is used to test it. Is this what other used?

You may miss school after a while. For nothing is as mentally stimulating as college. In the real world you don't use a lot that you learn.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Man that tank looks GREAT!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Drew. It is really nice having the extra depth to work with in a 40, but can't imagine a 75g...it would be awesome. 




Hilde said:


> Thanks for the link on EC. Googling found that an expensive tool is used to test it. Is this what other used?
> 
> You may miss school after a while. For nothing is as mentally stimulating as college. In the real world you don't use a lot that you learn.


I know it was an EC meter, but don't know about the cost. Some version of this:








http://www.berlthomas.com/english/products/images/2220 EC 110_sm.jpg


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm the same way, I miss college. I wish I could become a professional student. It was shocking how "dumbed" down the world became after graduation. I think that is why I like this hobby, plenty of things to learn, like this EC meter and what it's for. Thanks for the link. I am going to learn more about it just for fun. LOL

But again, congrats on the graduating, that's a big accomplishment!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you Sewing, that sure was an expensive piece of paper.:biggrin:

I am messing around with a few pics I took today in Photoshop. How do you deal with the glare (overexposure?) on the top of the plants without making the whole pic look dark? It may just be a camera and lighting thing, but I am limited to a point-n-shoot and the bright fixture. If any of you experienced Photoshop users could help a newbie out that would be cool. 

Here are my dark pics:


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

To my ignorant eyes those pics look very good. Did you purchase photo shop or did you download it free somewhere?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

bsmith said:


> To my ignorant eyes those pics look very good. Did you purchase photo shop or did you download it free somewhere?


Thank you bsmith. I just made a background layer, set the layers to "Multiply", then adjusted the opacity to my liking.

My girl gave me 6.0 (from 2002 I think) on a disc. Not in to photos enough yet to get a new version, especially not purchase it.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Hyzer said:


> Thank you bsmith. I just made a background layer, set the layers to "Multiply", then adjusted the opacity to my liking.
> 
> My girl gave me 6.0 (from 2002 I think) on a disc. Not in to photos enough yet to get a new version, especially not purchase it.


Hmm, maybe I should search craigslist and see if anyone is selling an older version. Im sure even the older versions are pretty good.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hyzer said:


> I am messing around with a few pics I took today in Photoshop. How do you deal with the glare (overexposure?) on the top of the plants without making the whole pic look dark? It may just be a camera and lighting thing, but I am limited to a point-n-shoot and the bright fixture. If any of you experienced Photoshop users could help a newbie out that would be cool.


You can try something called HDR (High dynamic range). Newer Photoshop versions have a "Merge to HDR..." function, but you can do it yourself using Layers/Layer masks or other tools. Here is a nice writeup with examples.

Can be a bit iffy with moving objects (fish), but once you get a hang of PS it's fairly simple to clean things up with a bit of clone stamping.

I can show you a couple of things in PS if you are interested...

Tank looks great!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> You can try something called HDR (High dynamic range). Newer Photoshop versions have a "Merge to HDR..." function, but you can do it yourself using Layers/Layer masks or other tools. Here is a nice writeup with examples.
> 
> Can be a bit iffy with moving objects (fish), but once you get a hang of PS it's fairly simple to clean things up with a bit of clone stamping.
> 
> ...


I may take you up on that. That link was a good read, thanks! I can tell I have a lot to learn. I'm at the tip of the iceberg as far as PS goes.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

After throwing a couple sinking wafers in there for my corys (at least they are supposed to be), I noticed the tetras hovering around it. Since they were keeping somewhat still I thought it might be a good time to get a focused picture of them for once. Kinda worked out.





































The compact Hygro is becoming one of my favorites. Too bad it grows so slowly for me. I also added a small piece of green tiger Lotus again, even though it just about took over my tank last time. 










I'm really hoping this butterfly Rotala can make a comeback. I've had quite a bit of trouble keeping it growing. Right now my light is just a few inches above the rim and CO2 levels are about as high as the fish will tolerate. I'm dosing EI with a bit of extra phosphate and iron in an attempt to get more color (I'm trying anything at this point). Any suggestions for the butterfly?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice setup, good job on the pics


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

2in10 said:


> Very nice setup, good job on the pics


Thank you, it was great to actually get them in focus with my point-n-shoot.

Your 75 is looking great, btw.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I decided to bring some plants back to this tank and move things around a little. The Crypts weren't growing to their full potential in my 29 and the Anubias was too good to pass up.

I'm looking for some help. Any advice? Plants can be moved, wood can be hacked. Don't worry, you won't hurt my feelings.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

All the plants look great, its just their placement that is needing a bit of tweaking. I think the mass of needle leaf java fern/Philippine needs to go to the right a bit more. You also need a bit more open space diagonally to the left of the fern in the front of the tank.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

bsmith said:


> All the plants look great, its just their placement that is needing a bit of tweaking. I think the mass of needle leaf java fern/Philippine needs to go to the right a bit more. You also need a bit more open space diagonally to the left of the fern in the front of the tank.


Thank you for the input bsmith! I will move things around a bit tonight I think. Just to be clear, you don't think it should go all the way over to it's previous position, right? Are you thinking about the "rule of thirds" (forget what it is called)?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

And just for a point of reference.

Before










After


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tank looks fantastic, thanks for the complement on my tank


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah I wouldn't go all over to the right like it was but maybe a few inches to the right.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Sure is nice to have a good amount of crypts back in here. I'm actually contemplating removing most of the stems because they make things look cluttered. We'll see how it looks when the crypts grow to full size.

Lots of algae on the wood and equipment, but the plants are good.




























Thanks for looking!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

What kind of rotala is that n the second pic?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

bsmith said:


> What kind of rotala is that n the second pic?


Rotala rotundifolia. It needs grow right on the surface in order to get much color for me.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I just can't seem to stop messing with this tank. At least I have fun doing it.:icon_smil

My thought with this layout is to get a Hydrocotyle carpet going over all of the open substrate. If that doesn't work out, Dwarf Hairgrass is another idea.























































Suggestions?


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

WOW,

This tank ALWAYS LOOKS SOOO GOOD!!!

I just read back threw the post, and I didn't notice the Rottie in the first pic before! Man I LOVE ROTTIES!!! We had are first one at out Duplex about 7 years ago, and she was a SWEETHEART!!! Her name was Harley, and at 8 moths old she was about 85-90#, and a Big Lap Dog too!!!:tongue: She was raised with our Mini Dachshunds, and didn't know she was 70+ # heavier than them!!! She only got upset 1 time at anything, and it was a stray dog peeing on the back fence, but even then it was a growl and a few barks, and that was only when I went outside after she came and got me out of my recliner! :smile: We LOVED her VERY MUCH, then the nice Old Lady that owned the Duplex sold it, and the new BI$#H of a Want-A-Be Land Lord Freaked when she found out we had a Rottie, and made us get rid of her! She said she would have us thrown out if we didn't!!!:angryfire:angryfire:angryfire:icon_cry: and we had just signed a 2 year lease with her! At the time I was on Long Term Disability at 40% of my pay, and I couldn't afford a Lawyer, or to find another home, so I gave her to a good friend of mine! 

He takes really good care of her, but He moved to Dallas a few Years ago, and I haven't heard about her since!:frown:

BUT WE WILL GET ANOTHER ONE SOMEDAY now that we own our own Home, but with 7 Mini Dachshunds we have PLENTY OF DOGS FOR A WHILE!!!:icon_eek:

Anyway Sorry for the off subject talk, but I LOVE the Breed, and they are AWESOME as long as the Owners are RESPONSIBLE!!! It is the A-Holes out there that give them, and all big dogs, a BAD NAME!!!! When Looking for Harley we searched all over, and most of the "Owners" of the puppies we tried to look at couldn't even get close to the Momma or the Puppies!!!:icon_evil They are in it for a Quick Buck and to have a BAD A$$ DOG! BAD BAD BAD!!


Anyway give Your Rottie a Treat from Me, and keep up the AWESOME WORK on the tank too!!!roud:
Drew


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> Anyway give Your Rottie a Treat from Me


 Done. She thanks you.

We went out of town for a week or so recently and left the pup with my sister. Within a few hours she got a call from her landlord saying that her P.I.T.A. neighbors had reported a Rottweiler (dun dun dun) on the property. Even though my sis has two large dogs of her own, the landlord proceeded to threaten her with possible eviction if she didn't remove our Rottie. She had been fenced in and quiet the entire time... Boarding cost us a couple hundred...sigh.

She definitely makes life more enjoyable. Totally worth putting up with the haters every once in a while.

Thank you for the compliments on my tank! I can't wait until I get some Crypt growth and a lush carpet.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Any suggestions for a somewhat fast growing carpeting plant? I'm starting to rethink the Hydrocotyle in this tank. 

No HC!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Marsalis minuta.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

bsmith said:


> Marsalis minuta.


I had something like that once before in this tank. It seemed to get a bit leggy, yet grew crazy fast. It was also extremely tough, so when I wanted to remove some I took every other plant in the tank with it as well. At least the Hydrocotyle is easy to break up.

When done correctly, I agree that it is one of the most beautiful carpeting plants. Just doesn't work for this tank I guess.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Try UG.  I've got some if you need.

Tank is looking SPECTACULAR my friend. Plants look so lush and healthy. 

Love it man!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> Try UG.  I've got some if you need.
> 
> Tank is looking SPECTACULAR my friend. Plants look so lush and healthy.
> 
> Love it man!


Thank you very much, 40b master.

I may take you up on that UG. That would be the ultimate lush lawn.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hyzer said:


> Any suggestions for a somewhat fast growing carpeting plant? I'm starting to rethink the Hydrocotyle in this tank.
> 
> No HC!


Your microsword? That carpeted my 36gal within weeks. You should visit your Hydrocotyle... Haven' ripped it out for 2 weeks and it is now growing in a dense carpet almost reaching the surface. Might be the winner of the fastest growing plant contest.

Tank looks great... too made you weren't home the other day. I think it was worth to get rid of the peat. Plants and fish look healthy! I'll take a compact Hygro cutting, please, if you have a spare. :smile:


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

What about Staurogyne Repens (049G),which I have some of, Lilaeopsis brasiliensis, Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia' which I have seen creep on the substrate very nicely and would add a nice red accent to your tank.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

great tank!
i dont think i would go for hydrodoctyl, becasue its leaves wouldnt suit the rest of your tank as much as dhg or some other grass like carpet plant.

just my opinion.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> Your microsword? That carpeted my 36gal within weeks. You should visit your Hydrocotyle... Haven' ripped it out for 2 weeks and it is now growing in a dense carpet almost reaching the surface. Might be the winner of the fastest growing plant contest.
> 
> Tank looks great... too made you weren't home the other day. I think it was worth to get rid of the peat. Plants and fish look healthy! I'll take a compact Hygro cutting, please, if you have a spare. :smile:


I was thinking about the microsword. Sadly I ditched all of mine in my battle with collectoritis... 

I think you used your plant voodoo on that Hydro, because mine does not seem to grow nearly as fast. I do want to check it out in your low light tank again.

I definitely went overkill on the peat, and paid for it. Things are going much better without it.

My plants are your plants, my friend. I have a couple stems of the compact Hygro (and anything else you want) with your name on it. I'll let you know about this weekend.


bsmith said:


> What about Staurogyne Repens (049G),which I have some of, Lilaeopsis brasiliensis, Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia' which I have seen creep on the substrate very nicely and would add a nice red accent to your tank.


I recognize that Staurogyne from Barr's wood scape. Beautiful plant, and a possibility.

The Lilaeopsis looks a lot like the microsword I used to have. Might be a better choice than Dwarf Hairgrass.

Don't think I can afford the Araguaia right now... I saw some at Aqua Forest a while back I think. I do agree about it being a nice dark red accent to the tank. I have a lot of bright green.

Thank you for all of your input! You inspired my recent scape, and I really appreciate you following this thread.


plecostomouse said:


> great tank!
> i dont think i would go for hydrodoctyl, becasue its leaves wouldnt suit the rest of your tank as much as dhg or some other grass like carpet plant.
> 
> just my opinion.


 Thanks pleco. I am with you on the Hydro, but it still has the advantage of being the only carpeting plant I have at the moment (besides HC). I may end up going with DHG or a microsword.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I love all the updates on your tank. It really has come a long way since setup! I kind of like the idea of the hydrocotyle carpet. Have you seen it mixed with grasses? It's beautiful!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

The Tropica 049 is a wonderful foreground as it really grows pretty slowly and seems to be pretty impervious to any of the normal foreground algaes like BBA/staggorn/hair algae. 

I don't know how much you would need but I would be happy to hook you up if you decided on it. If I have enough for your needs!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> I love all the updates on your tank. It really has come a long way since setup! I kind of like the idea of the hydrocotyle carpet. Have you seen it mixed with grasses? It's beautiful!


Welcome back! Thanks for visiting the journal. I could never keep my hands out of there... never quite satisfied, haha.



bsmith said:


> The Tropica 049 is a wonderful foreground as it really grows pretty slowly and seems to be pretty impervious to any of the normal foreground algaes like BBA/staggorn/hair algae.
> 
> I don't know how much you would need but I would be happy to hook you up if you decided on it. If I have enough for your needs!


Appreciate all the suggestions bsmith. I may hit you up for some plants after the move.

I'm moving to Tennessee in a week, so this tank was stripped then temporarily replanted a couple weeks ago. Made sure the fish and shrimp got great homes, and and will be selling off one last plant package before taking a bit of every plant with me.

Here is the "greenhouse" tank. Tons of CO2, ferts, and high light intensity. It takes willpower to not attempt to organize things.









I will probably start a new journal after the move.:biggrin:


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

Good luck with the move! Can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Rion said:


> Good luck with the move! Can't wait to see what you do next.


Thanks Rion. I'm excited to start up again as well. I think I want to start with a different kind of substrate.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

This was such an awesome tank, I am glad I got to see it in person. I loved the "green-ness", with the beautiful Rotalas. All that CO2 and fertilizing really made a huge difference, the Rotalas just wasted away in my tanks.

Starting over with all you have learned so far is nice too.

Well... as someone famous once said - So long, and thanks for all the fish! :wink:


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> This was such an awesome tank, I am glad I got to see it in person. I loved the "green-ness", with the beautiful Rotalas. All that CO2 and fertilizing really made a huge difference, the Rotalas just wasted away in my tanks.
> 
> Starting over with all you have learned so far is nice too.
> 
> Well... as someone famous once said - So long, and thanks for all the fish! :wink:


 Haha, well played. Glad they like their fish paradise!


----------

